# Surprise, Surprise



## catchmeaway (Jan 23, 2011)

:leap: Came home last night after 12 hour work day and DH told me he wanted to show me something in the barn. The look on his face was not good so I asked bad or good. He said it depended on how you look at it. I started guessing that we had new kids. He was disappointed I had guessed. The thing is, we did not have any goats expecting till July.

We bought a pair of Pygmies in February, the doe had had kids in October and the person I bought from stated not to let her get pregnant till fall since she had had so many breedings already. I had wondered why she did not come into heat when everyone else did. She was wide bellied but I figured it to be hay belly. As far as I knew she had not been bred.

Surprise, Surprise! She had 2 does that day. DH took several second looks that day when he did barn chores and could not believe his eyes!

I feel sorry for Missy having kids again so soon but she is a great mother. I contacted previous owner and she was shocked. She said it was her Nigerian buck that usually got out. The kids are colored like him.
alyce :laugh: :clap: 


will post pics when I get some.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats....and what a great surprise.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh wow! That IS a nice surprise! :stars:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats. I'm excited to see pictures of the little ones


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## catchmeaway (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are the pics of Missy's little ones. Two does, Pearl and Dahlia.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't see any photos...


----------



## catchmeaway (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/goshengoldgoats/

Sorry the pic did not upload. Here is the address on Flickr. Hope it works.
I named the Pearl (the light one) and Dahlia (the darker one).alyce :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!! Missy looks to have some ND in her as well, awesome that she did it all on her own with no trouble!
Seeing as how she was bred back soon after delivery, I'd just watch her to be sure she stays in good condition....you may see her start to look thin in 2-3 weeks, at that time you can adjust her grain amounts and have a fecal run to check for parasites.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! that is a nice surprise! and 2 does, to boot... they are both adorable ... Congratulations, That's the "no worrying" way to birth..


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:dance: :wahoo: congrats~!!! I love surprises...YEAH~!!  :leap: :clap:


----------

